# Downton Abbey



## taiwwa (Feb 11, 2014)

So I've been entranced by the series lately and so I'm starting a thread.

The first thing that comes to mind in regards to this series is how much it resembles Mad Men. Both are period pieces, both are high on the style quotient, and both depict both the underlings (servants, secretaries) and princes (the ladies and the ad executives). I like Downton Abbey much more simply because it is much less overtly political and cynical than Mad Men. It also does a better job with the set than Mad Men, since Downton is filmed at an actual castle, while Mad Men is set in 60's NYC but is actually filmed in LA so you have a ton of scenes with the blinds drawn even though sunlight is pouring down. 

But enough about Mad Men.

Downton to me seems like it has at core what attracts us to shows like Battlestar Galactica or Mad Men, but in a more pure form and without pretending to be about something else. Any other fans here?


----------



## Mythopoet (Feb 12, 2014)

You know, I wanted to not be the sort of person who is attracted to shows like Downton Abbey, because let's face it, it's basically a period soap opera. But I'll admit it, once I started watching it, I couldn't stop. I haven't started the latest season though. I think after what happened in the last episode of the previous season it may have lost the magic for me. I really don't like that sort of thing.


----------



## stephenspower (Feb 12, 2014)

If you like Downton, check out The Forsyte Saga, which gave birth to this type of series, and Upstairs, Downstairs (the original, not the new season), which Downton struggles not to rip off.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 12, 2014)

I enjoyed Downton seasons 1 and 2. I still sort of enjoy 3 and 4, because of the visuals (costumes/sets), some dialogue, and the performances.

But the storytelling, ugh. In the last two seasons there have been SO many plotlines that meander for several episodes without any meaningful developments (Ivy/Alfred/James/Daisy, anyone?), or opportunities for drama that are just ignored in favor of everything being resolved without any conflict, or characters making the same old dumb mistakes in the same ways without any variation.


----------



## taiwwa (Feb 12, 2014)

about the storytelling, eh, I didn't critique it at all. I enjoyed the setting and the small history lessons imparted with each episode, like when they go through WWI. I really could care less about who ends up where.


----------

